# Thunderbird 3 icon problem



## everypot (Dec 16, 2009)

I installed Thunderbird 3. But I found the desktop icon disappeared. And the icon in /usr/local/share/applications







```
ee thunderbird.desktop

[Desktop Entry]
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Thunderbird
GenericName=Mail Client
Comment=Mail client and News Reader
Exec=thunderbird %U
Icon=@PORTNAME_ICON@
StartupNotify=false
Terminal=false
Type=Application
Categories=Application;Network;
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm actually using the attached icon, from the x11-themes/icons-buuf port.


----------



## crsd (Dec 17, 2009)

This seems to be a minor problem with a port. Could you please try attached patch?


----------



## everypot (Dec 18, 2009)

```
patch thunderbird3.diff
```

Nothing happens.




			
				crsd said:
			
		

> This seems to be a minor problem with a port. Could please try attached patch?


----------



## crsd (Dec 18, 2009)

[CMD="Run"]patch -d /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird3 -i thunderbird3.diff[/CMD] and reinstall thunderbird3.


----------



## everypot (Dec 18, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> [CMD="Run"]patch -d /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird3 -i thunderbird3.diff[/CMD] and reinstall thunderbird3.



Thanks. It works!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Will you ping the port maintainer with this, csrd?


----------



## crsd (Dec 18, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Will you ping the port maintainer with this, csrd?



Already done.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks, then I will consider this one [solved].


----------



## beat (Dec 18, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> Already done.



Patch has been committed to the ports tree. Thanks for the report and the patch!


----------

